# Karcher K5.700 not turning on



## soul-2-soul (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi,

Was happy that the hosepipe ban ended this week in London so got all my stuff out only to find that my pressure washer will not turn on.

Swapped the fuse in the plug & it's defo not that. Any suggestions?

It's just over two years old & has been well looked after & was working fine when last used just before the hosepipe ban started.

Karcher now do a 3 year warranty on these but I brought this before they extended their warranties


----------



## MRH72 (Mar 22, 2012)

Mine did the same, took it to be repaired at a karcher centre. It was some valve that had stuck open, its common apparently. Cost £70 or it could just be the switch.

Sorry i can't be more help


----------



## soul-2-soul (Jul 22, 2009)

MRH72 said:


> Mine did the same, took it to be repaired at a karcher centre. It was some valve that had stuck open, its common apparently. Cost £70 or it could just be the switch.
> 
> Sorry i can't be more help


Thanks - will call some repair places on Monday. Hope it costs £70 in London! How long ago did yours go faulty?


----------



## MRH72 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi, only a couple of months ago


----------



## soul-2-soul (Jul 22, 2009)

MRH72 said:


> Hi, only a couple of months ago


Thanks again


----------



## soul-2-soul (Jul 22, 2009)

Managed to get it working today. Just tried to start it with the lance not connected & it started. So connected the lance & it all seems to be fine now.

Can finally wash the cars for the first time since before the hosepipe ban!


----------



## Jonnio (Apr 2, 2007)

soul-2-soul said:


> Managed to get it working today. Just tried to start it with the lance not connected & it started. So connected the lance & it all seems to be fine now.
> 
> Can finally wash the cars for the first time since before the hosepipe ban!


Nice fix, I could feel rage building.


----------

